# patapum infant vs. toddler--what's the difference, really?



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

I just got the infant patapum (DS is 5 mo and about 18 lbs and I think he's about 26 or 27 inches, mostly torso). I get him in there real good, but his shoulders and arms still can come up and over REALLY easy. It feels pretty good on me, especially compared to our previous adventures in slinging, but I'm thinking about returning it for a toddler patapum. I know he's young still, but he fills out practically the whole thing already and I can't help thinking that I'll end up needing the buy the toddle version sooner rather than later.

So, I couldn't find the dimensions for either carrier on the website. Anyone know-- is the toddle simply slightly larger?

Help! Thanks mamas!


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

No, the toddler Patapum isn't just taller than the baby Patapum. The toddler Patapum is 3 inches taller than the baby Patapum. They are both the same width. The toddler's Patapum shoulder straps are not attached to the body like the baby Patapum. They are attached to the waist band. This makes getting your child in the toddler Patapum a little different. Their legs must be in between the body of the carrier and the straps so you must thread them through. You can't just lift the body up over your child's back. There is also an extra set of straps connected to the middle which brings your child closer together.

I loved my baby Patapum and wanted to try the toddler Patapum for the extra height. I ended up selling the toddler Patapum because I didn't like trying to thread my child's legs and shoes through the straps both getting him in and out. I prefer just to be able to lift the body up and down. Some people say that they put their child in a front carry first and then twist them around to the back. It just took too much time for me, plus it twisted my shirt all around and pulled my pants down even more.

There's a thread about the differences on TBW with pictures when I had the same question as you: http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...patapum+owners


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks tereasa!
I got a bit worried today when he was arching his back so much, but my friend said he still looked secure. And if the back came up too high, he may get bored not being able to see as much. I hear you about it being harder to put on-- I want EASE!

I read the whole thread (and posted) over at bbwearer, so I guess I will stick with my infant version. (only wish I had bought the black, the tan is SO ugly!)









(maybe I can still send it back!?!?)


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I've had both the black and tan. I actually prefer the tan. The black gets linty. It also fades and gets dusty.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TereasaT*
No, the toddler Patapum isn't just taller than the baby Patapum. The toddler Patapum is 3 inches taller than the baby Patapum. They are both the same width. The toddler's Patapum shoulder straps are not attached to the body like the baby Patapum. They are attached to the waist band. This makes getting your child in the toddler Patapum a little different. Their legs must be in between the body of the carrier and the straps so you must thread them through. You can't just lift the body up over your child's back. There is also an extra set of straps connected to the middle which brings your child closer together.

I loved my baby Patapum and wanted to try the toddler Patapum for the extra height. I ended up selling the toddler Patapum because I didn't like trying to thread my child's legs and shoes through the straps both getting him in and out. I prefer just to be able to lift the body up and down...

So I've been wanting to post this thought for a while now, but it's taken me a little while to do it.







I started out with a baby Patapum and loved it. I was doing this:







Then I got it in my head that it was soon to be on the short side for my DS, so I up and ordered a toddler Patapum without fully researching the subtle but noteworthy differences described above.









Now that I know what I'm doing with the toddler Patapum, I love it just as much as the baby Patapum. With regard to getting DS strapped in on my back, I scooch the waist belt a little off center and get his left foot in, then I slide him around back and recenter the waist band. Then I get his right foot in and draw the shoulder straps up. I actually find that I can get the straps on and the back smoothed out and up his back a lot better in the toddler version than the baby version, and I think a lot of it has to do with his legs being already strapped in so his behind is already down at the bottom -- does that make sense? With the baby version I had to do all kinds of wiggles and shimmies to get him situated far enough down ... When it comes time to take him out, though, I concede that it's a little more involved just by a minute amount -- not enough to negate how much better situated he is -- and how comfortable we both are -- whilst in the carrier.









cheers to the Patapum -- both baby & toddler!


----------

